# Hedgefest -- who's going?



## amberkinn (Oct 9, 2011)

Whose going to hedgefest next month? Especially breeders. I'm starting a small herd and would like to know of anyone with babies ready to go home around that time, a friend of mine (another USDA breeder) will be carrying hedgies back home for me since I can't make it this April. 
Thanks!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG, is there really such a thing as Hedgefest???  This made me so excited I had to pee!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Wait... Hedgiefest? Where, what, when?!?!


----------



## missrockstar04 (May 10, 2011)

abbys said:


> OMG, is there really such a thing as Hedgefest???  This made me so excited I had to pee!





SpikeMoose said:


> Wait... Hedgiefest? Where, what, when?!?!


I second those responses! 

Is it just for breeders?


----------

